# Some type of Anubias I think?



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Got this monster of a plant at the pet store with no name. The guy said he thinks its some kind of anubias. The leafs aren't that thick. the plant is about the size of my hand. Here are some pics.

http://img319.imageshack.us/img319/5720/img14567eq.jpg

http://img319.imageshack.us/img319/9536/img14615lc.jpg

Also can I trim those two feet long roots before putting it in my tank?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

It is definately an Anubias speceis. Not sure which one but probably A. afzelli. You can trim those long roots without any consiquence but do not plant it in the substrate. Tie it to a rock or piece of wood. The rhizome or "roots" will die if th eplant is burried, just like with the varoius aquatic ferns.

HTH! Oh...and Welcome to APC


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

well after some research I'm almost 100% certain I have the A. Congensis species. It will grow way to big for my tank. So I wont be able to have it for very long.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

A. congensis is not a valid species. It's a synonym for _heterophylla_. The real _afzelli_ is a huge plant, and not the one we keep.

What you have is probably _Anubias barteri var. angustifolia_. Please see this link: http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=101C


----------

